# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  ilk Çağ Medeniyetleri Anadolu Medeniyetleri

## veli

lk Çağ Medeniyetleri Anadolu Medeniyetleri
ilk Çağ Medeniyetleri
Anadolu Medeniyetleri
Anadolu, göç ve ticaret yollarının üzerinde bulunması, Asya ile Avrupa'yı birbirine bağlaması, topraklarının verimli olması ve ikliminin insanların yaşayışına uygun olması gibi nedenlerden dolayı zengin ve yüksek kültürlerin beşiği olmuştur. Karşılıklı kültür alış - verişleri Anadolu'da uygarlıkların gelişmesini hızlandırmıştır.
M.Ö. II. Binden M.Ö. VI.Yüzyıla Kadar Türkiye
Hititler
Hititler, M.Ö. 2000 yılı başlarında Kafkaslardan Orta Anadolu'ya gelerek Kızılırmak kıvrımı içine yerleşmişlerdir. Hititler, M.Ö. 1400 yıllarında imparatorluk haline gelmişlerdir.
Bu dönemin en önemli gelişmesi, Hititler ile Mısırlılar arasında yapılan Kadeş Savaşı Antlaşması'dır. M.Ö. 1296'da yapılan Kadeş Antlaşması tarihte bilinen ilk yazılı antlaşmadır.
Hitit Devleti, M.Ö. 1200 yıllarında batıdan gelen kavimler tarafından parçalanmıştır. Ege göçlerinden sonra şehir devletleri halinde yaşayan Hititlere M.Ö. 700 yıllarında Asurlular son vermişlerdir.
Asurlulardan sonra Türkiye'de Pers egemenliği kurulmuş ve Hitit halkı tamamen Pers hakimiyetine girmiştir.
Frigyalılar
Frigler, Ege göçleri sırasında Anadolu'ya gelerek M.Ö. 800 yıllarında Gordion (Polatlı) merkezli bir devlet kurdular.
Kafkaslar üzerinden gelen Kimmerlerin egemenliği altına giren Frigyalılara Persler son vermişlerdir.
Lidyalılar
Lidyalılar, Frigyalılar gibi M.Ö. 1200'lerde Anadolu'ya gelerek, bugünkü Gediz ve Küçük Menderes vadileri arasında kalan bölgede Kral Giges tarafından Sard (Salihli) merkezli bir devlet kurmuşlardır. Pers saldırılarına dayanamayan Lidya Devleti, M.Ö. 546 yıllarında yıkılmıştır.
İyonyalılar
Dorların baskısı sonucunda Akaların bir kısmı Yunanistan'dan Batı Anadolu'ya göç etmişler ve İzmir çevresindeki yerli halkla kaynaşarak şehir devletleri kurmuşlardır. Bu şehir devletleri arasında siyasal birlik sağlanamamıştır. İyon şehir devletleri arasında en tanınmışları Efes, Milet, Foça ve İzmir'dir.
Ön Asya'dan gelen ticaret yollarının bitim noktasında bulunan İyonyalılar, kısa zamanda ileri bir medeniyet kurmuşlar ve kolonicilik faaliyetleriyle zenginleşmişlerdir.
Urartular
Urartu Devleti, Doğu Anadolu'da Asya kökenli Hurriler tarafından kurulmuştur. Urartuların merkezi Tuşpa (Van)'dır. Bölgenin en güçlü devletlerinden biri olan Urartular, M.Ö. 600'lerde Medler tarafından yıkılmıştır.
M.Ö. II. Binden M.Ö. VI. Yüzyıla Kadar Türkiye'de Kültür ve Medeniyet
Devlet Yönetimi
İlkçağlarda Türkiye'de kurulan devletler krallıkla yönetilmiştir. Bütün yetkiyi elinde bulunduran krallar, aynı zamanda başkomutan, baş yargıç ve baş rahiptir.
Bu durum kralların siyasi askeri ve dini yetkileri kendilerdinde topladıklarını ve güçlerini arttırdıklarını göstermektedir
Başlangıçta Hitit Krallığı, feodal beyliklerden oluşuyordu. Daha sonraları bu beylikler kaldırılarak yerlerine merkezden valiler atanmıştır. Böyle bir değişiklikle Hititler merkezi otoriteyi güçlendirmeyi amaçlamışlardır.
Hititlerin ilk zamanlarında kralın yetkileri soylulardan oluşan Pankuş Meclisi tarafından sınırlandırılmıştır. Ancak imparatorluk döneminde Pankuş Meclisi'nin yetkileri azalırken kralın yetkileri artmıştır.
Dolayısıyla soylular yönetimden uzaklaştırılmıştır. Devlet yönetiminde kraldan sonra en yetkili kişi Tavananna adı verilen kraliçeydi. Tavananna, dini törenlere ve bayramlara Başkanlık yapar, kral savaşa gittiğinde ülkeyi yönetirdi. Hatta Kadeş Antlaşması'nda Hitit kralının yanında kraliçenin de imzası yer almıştır. Bu durum Hititlerde kadınların devlet idaresinde etkili olduğunu göstermektedir.
Hititlerde Pankuş Meclisi'nin bulunması meşrutiyete benzeyen bir yönetim varlığını ve kralların yetkilerinin bir dönem kısıtlandığını göstermektedir.
Ordu
Türkiye topraklarının verimli olması ve ticaret yolları üzerinde bulunması sebebiyle sık sık istilalara uğramıştır. Bu durum Anadolu'da kurulan devletleri askerliğe önem vermeye zorlamıştır.
Ticaret faaliyetleriyle zenginleşen Lidyalılar, Anadolu' da ücretli Askerlik sistemini kurmuşlardır. Ancak bu askerler arasında dil ve taktik birliği olmadığı gibi vatan - millet sevgisi de yoktu. Sadece para için savaşan ücretli askerlerin başarı kazanmasını zorlaştırmıştır. Bu durum Lidyalıların yıkılmasında etkili olmuştur.
Hukuk
Anadolu'da İlkçağ hukuku, komşu medeniyetlere göre yumuşak bir karakter taşımaktadır. Anadolu'da yapılan kanunlarda komşu medeniyetlerin önemli etkisi ve katkısı olmuştur.
Hititler, kanunlarını Mezopotamya'dan almakla beraber, ilaveler ve düzeltmelerle Anadolu'da ilk kanunları yapmışlardır. Medeni hukuk ve ceza hukuku büyük gelişme göstermiştir. Hitit kanunları, hür vatandaşlara olduğu kadar kölelere de mülkiyet hakkı tanıyordu.
İlkçağ devletlerinin temel geçim kaynağı tarım ve hayvanlılık olduğu için tarım ve hayvanlığı korumaya yönelik ağır cezalar içeren kanunlar yapmışlardır.ÖrneğinFrigyalılarda öküz kesene ölüm cezası verilmiştir
Hititlerde krallın buyruklarına karşı gelmek develete baş kaldırmak büyük suç sayılmış ve ölümle cezalandırılmıştır Bu da Hititlerin merkezi otoriteye önem verdiklerini göstermektedir
Din ve İnanış
İlkçağlarda Türkiye'de çok tanrılı bir din anlayışı hakimdi. Bu nedenle Anadolu için Bin Tanrı İli denilmiştir. Anadolu'nun batısında kurulan medeniyetler Yunan tanrılarından, doğuda kurulan medeniyetler ise, Mezopotamya tanrılarından etkilenmişlerdir. Bu durum, Türkiye'nin coğrafi konumundan doğan tabii bir sonuçtur.
İlkçağ insanlarında uğraş alanlarındaki gelişmeler inançları üzerinde etkili olmuştur.Örneğin tarım faaliyetlerine önem veren Frigyalılarda en büyük tanrı olarak bereket tanrısı Kibele'yi kapul etmeleri gibi
Sosyal ve İktisadî Hayat
Anadolu'da halk sosyal sınıflara ayrılmıştı. En üst sınıf olarak kabul edilen kral ve ailesi devletin yönetimini üstlenmiştir. Anadolu'da asillerden başka rahipler, sanatçılar, askerler, memurlar ve köleler gibi sınıflar da bulunuyordu.
Anadolu'da bu sınıfların bulunması Türkiye'de yaşayan insan topluluklarının arasında eşitsizliğin olduğunu göstermektedir.
Ticarete büyük önem veren Lidyalılar, bu amaçla Efes'ten başlayarak Mezopotamya'ya kadar uzanan Kral Yolu'nu yapmışlardır. Bu yolun yapılması sonucunda
Lidyalılar zenginleşmiştir
Doğu - Batı kültürleri arasında etkileşim artmıştır Takas usulünün gelişen ticareti karşılayamaması üzerine M.Ö. 700 yıllarında Lidyalılar ilk parayı kullanmışlardır.
Lidayalıların parayı icat etmelerialışverişi kolaylaştırmış ekonomik hayatı canlandırmış sermaye birikimine ve finans sektorünün oluşmasına ortam hazırlamıştır. Paranın kullanılmasına başlanmasından sonra değiş dokuş(takas) uygulaması ortadan kalkmıştır.
Denizci bir medeniyet olan İyonyalılar, Akdeniz ve Karadeniz'de koloniler kurarak ticaret faaliyetleriyle zenginleşmişlerdir.
Bir devletin ekonomik, siyasal ve sosyal nedenlerden dolayı, kendi sınırları dışında ele geçirip yönettiği ülkeye veya Topraklara koloni denir. Kolonilerin kurulmasında
HamMadde ihtiyaçlarının karşılanması Üretim fazlası mallar için pazar bulunması Askeri gücün artırılmak istenmesi Diğer devletlere askeri, siyasal ve ekonomik alanlarda üstünlük sağlama düşüncesi etkili olmuştur.
Yazı ve Edebiyat
Anadolu'ya yazıyı Mezopotamya medeniyetlerinden Asurlular getirmiştir.
Hititler ve Urartular, Asurlulardan aldıkları çivi yazısını kullanmışlar, ayrıca Hititler kendi icatları olan hiyeroglif yazısını da kullanmışlardır. Frigyalılar, Lidyalılar ve İyonyalılar Fenikelilerin alfabesini kullanmışlardır.
Hititlerden kalan en önemli yazılı eserler anal adı verilen yıllıklardır. Hititler anallarla (yıllıklar) Anadolu'da tarih yazıcılığını başlatmışlardır.
Hitit yıllıklarında kralların,zaferi kadar yenilgilerininde yıllıklara yazdırılması tarafsız bir tarih anlayışına sahip olduğunu göstermektedir.Bu yıllıklar ,İlkçağ Anadolu tahihinin aydınlanmasında önemli rol oynamışlardır.
Bilim ve Sanat
Anadolu medeniyetleri içinde her yönden en ileri olanı İyonyalılardır. İyonyalılar özgür düşüncenin ve Pozitif bilimlerin öncüsü olmaları yönüyle önem taşırlar. Felsefe, matematik ve tıp bilimlerinin temeli İyonya'da atılmıştır.
Hitit sanatı, Mezopotamya sanatının etkisinde gelişmiştir. Heykelcilik ve kabartmacılık gelişen başlıca sanatlar olmuştur. Hititlerin en önemli kabartmaları Yazılıkaya ve İvriz kabartmalarıdır. Frigyalılarda dokumacılık, maden işçiliği, kaya mimarisi, Lidyalılar da dokumacılık, çömlekçilik, dericilik ve madencilik, Urartular da maden işlemeciliği, Su mimarisi, İyonyalılarda ise, saray ve tapınak mimarisi gelişmiştir.
İskender İmparatorluğu
M.Ö. 337'de tahta geçen İskender, önce Yunanistan'daki bütün şehir devletlerini, sonra da Anadolu, İran, Irak, Suriye ve Mısır'da Perslere ait tüm toprakları kendine bağlamayı başardı. Büyük İskender'in Asya seferinin sonucunda Hellenizm uygarlığı doğmuştur. Büyük İskender, 33 yaşında öldü (M.Ö. 323). İskender'in ölümünden sonra kazanılan Topraklarda bağımsız devletler kurulmuştur.
Roma İmparatorluğu
Romalılar disiplinli, planlı ve teşkilatlı hareket ederek kısa sürede bütün İtalya'yı Roma'ya bağlamışlardır. Bu gelişmelerden sonra Romalılar, Doğu Akdeniz'e yönelmişlerdir. İskender İmparatorluğu parçalandıktan sonra Selevkoslar Krallığı'nı yenerek Türkiye topraklarının tamamına hakim olmuşlardır.
Roma İmparatorluğu'nun siyasal tarihinde Krallık Cumhuriyet ve İmparatorluk dönemleri yaşanmıştır. Merkezi yönetimin zayıflaması, eyaletlerin güçlenmesi, Hristiyanlığın yayılması, Kavimler Göçü'nün meydana getirdiği kargaşa, iç savaşlara katılan orduların sınırları ihmal etmesi gibi nedenlerden dolayı Roma İmparatorluğu, Doğu ve Batı olarak parçalanmıştır (395). Bunlardan Batı Roma 476'da, Doğu Roma ise 1453'te yıkılmıştır.
Roma'da patricilerle (soylular) plepler (Roma'ya sonradan gelen halk) arasında çatışmalar olmuştur. Romalılar Yunan kanunlarından yararlanarak 12 Levha Kanunlarını yapmışlardır. Patrici-Plep mücadelesi 12 Levha Kanunlarından sonra da devam etmiştir.
Gümümüz Batı dünyasında uygulanan hukuk kurallarının temeli Roma hukukuna dayanır. Bu hukuk kuralları bazı değişikliklerle Bizans hukuku adıyla Doğu Roma 'da yürürlükte kalmıştır
Romalılar ticareti geliştirmek amacıyla Anadolu'da yeni yollar yapmışlar ve ihtiyaç duydukları ürünleri Anadolu'dan götürmüşlerdir.
Romalılar Fenikeliler, İyonyalıların ve Yunanlıların geliştirdiği alfabeye son şeklini kazandırmışlar ve Latin Alfabesini oluşturmuşlardır. Mısır'dan aldıkları Güneş yılı esaslı takvimi, Sezar ve Papa XIII. Gregor dönemlerindeki düzenlemelerle bugün kullandığımız şekle getirmişlerdir.
Mezopotamya Medeniyetleri
Sümerler birbirinden bağımsız birçok küçük şehir devletçiklerinden oluşan bir uygarlık kurdular.
Şehir devletleri arasında savaş eksik olmuyordu. Kuvvetli prensler, yakınındaki diğer şehirlere de söz geçirerek büyük krallıklar kuruyordu.
Mezopotamya'daki ilk medeniyet olan Sümerler, aynı zamanda tarihte bilinen ilk yazıyı da kullanmışlardır. M.Ö. 3000'lerde kullanılmaya başlanan yazı sayesinde kültür aktarımı kolaylaşmıştır.
Aşağı Mezopotamya'da bulunan Sümerlerin kralı Urugakina tarafından ilk yazılı kanunlar yapılmıştır (M.Ö. 2375). Bu kanunların cezalandırma yöntemi genel olarak fidye yani bedel sistemine dayalıydı.
Çok tanrılı dine inanan Sümerlerin kralları rahip - kral olarak bilinirdi. Öncelikle dini amaçlı yaptıkları Ziggurat denen tapınaklar aynı zamanda rasathane ve soğuk Hava deposu olarak kullanılmıştır.
Bilimde ilerlemiş olan Sümerler dört işlemi kullanmışlar ve dairenin alanını hesaplamayı başarmışlardır. Edebiyat alanında günümüze kadar ulaşan en önemli eserleri Yaradılış, Tufan ve Gılgamış destanlarıdır.
Akadlar tarihte bilinen ilk büyük imparatorluğu, ilk düzenli ve sürekli orduları kurmuşlar, bunun sonucu olarak Sümer uygarlığını Ön Asya'ya yaymışlardır.
I. Babil Devleti'nin krallarının en önemlisi olan Hammurabi ilk anayasa olarak kabul edilen Hammurabi Kanunları'nı yapmıştır. Bu kanunlar yapılırken daha önce uygulanan kanunlardan yararlanılmıştır. Urugakina Kanunlarına göre daha sert cezalar vardır. Bazı suçlara kısas cezaları verilmiştir.
Babil Kralı Hammurabi rahip-kral anlayışını reddederek gücünü dinden değil askeri kuvvetten almıştır.Mutlak Krallık sistemi Hammurabi ile başlamıştır.
M.Ö. 2000 yıllarında Asurlular, Anadolu'da ticaret kolonileri kurarak hem ticareti geliştirmişler, hem de Anadolu'da yazılı devirleri başlatmışlardır. Kayseri yöresindeki Kültepe'de ticaretle ilgili Asurca birçok tablet bulunmuştur.
Mısır Medeniyeti
Mısır Medeniyeti, Nil nehrinin çevresinde kurulmuştur. Etrafının çöllerle çevrili olması, diğer medeniyetlerle daha az etkileşmesine neden olmuştur.
Mısırlılar öldükten sonra dirilmeye inanmışlar ve bu nedenle diğer yaşamlarında kullanabilmek için bazı eşyalarını mezarlarına koymuşlardır.
Mısır sanatı dini ağırlıklıdır. Yeniden dirileceklerine inandıklarından cesetlerin bozulmamasına dikkat etmişler ve Mısırlılarda mumyacılık milli sanat haline gelmiştir. Mumyacılık faaliyetleri insan vücudunun yakından tanınmasını ve Mısır'da tıp biliminin gelişmesini sağlamıştır.
Mısırlılar, resim yazısı denilen hiyeroglif yazısını kullanmışlardır. Gök cisimlerini incelemek için rasathaneler kurmuşlar ve astronomide oldukça ilerlemişlerdir. Bugün kullandığımız Miladi takvimin ilk düzenli şeklini Mısır medeniyeti oluşturmuştur.
Mısır ekonomisinin temelini tarım ürünlerinden sağlanan gelirler oluşturuyordu. Mısır'da Canlı bir ticaretin olduğu bilinmektedir.
Fenikeliler
Fenikeliler, Lübnan dağları ile Akdeniz sahili arasında kalan kıyı şeridine yerleşmişlerdir. Arazilerinin tarıma elverişli olmaması ve Mısır'dan Anadolu'ya ulaşan ticaret yolu üzerinde bulunmaları Fenikelilerin ticaret alanında ilerlemelerini sağlamıştır. Fenikeliler şehir devletçikleri halinde yaşamış ve krallıkla idare edilmişlerdir.
Fenikeliler kurdukları kolonilere sadece ticari amaçlarını gerçekleştirmek için gittiklerinden dolayı askerliğe önem vermemişler ve kolonilerini yurt edinmemişlerdir. Bu nedenle kolonilerini kaybetmişlerdir.
Tarihe en önemli katkıları günümüz Latin alfabesinin temelini oluşturan 22 harfli ilk alfabeyi bulmalarıdır.
Denizcilik ve ticaret faaliyetleriyle gelişme gösteren Fenikeliler Doğu lve Ön Asya uygarlıklarındaki gelişmeleri Batıya taşıyarak kültürler arası etkileşimi sağlamışlardır.
İbraniler
Tarihte ilk defa tek tanrılı bir dine inanan İbraniler, Musevilik dininin sadece kendi kavimlerine ait olduğunu kabul ederek diğer toplumlarda yayılmasını engellemişlerdir. Bu durum dünyanın değişik yerlerine dağılan Yahudilerin milli birliklerini korumalarını ve varlıklarını sürdürmelerini sağlamıştır.
Yunan Medeniyeti
Dorlar taarfından Yunanistan'da kurulan şehir devletçiklerine polis adı verilmiştir. Yunanistan' da sınıflar arasındaki mücadeleler sonunda sınıf farkları kaldırılmış ve demokrasi yönetimi benimsenmiştir.
Yunanistan'da Halk gelirine göre, Dörtyüzler Meclisi veya Halk Meclislerinde yönetime katılma olanağı elde etmiştir.
Yunanistan'da yapılan kanunlarla demokratikleşme yolunda önemli bir adım olmasına rağmen asillerin yetkileri ellerinden alındığı için diğer sınıflar arasında mücadele yine devam etmiştir

----------

